# Predator Talk ****** Cup at it's best



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought that you guys might enjoy where I put one of my Predator Talk ****** Cups to work at. Check out the two pictures below.

















This is my Daughter. She is tanking down some milk from her Predator Talk equipped sippy cup. She is just over 15 miinutes old. I hope I am not the only one that gets a kick out of this. I wonder if the nursery at church is a good place for her to advertise for PT?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

15 minutes old and already walking?!??!! Man you know how to make em!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HS thanks for sharing----thats neat----Congratulations*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> 15 minutes old and already walking?!??!! Man you know how to make em!!!


ROFL! They're a talented family. AWESOME use of the coozie though Jason!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry guys I definitly meant 15 months old. I have always said that it would be incredibly freaky if human children were like hooved animals and would just stand up and walk/run across the delivery room.

I also just had to finish this post becuase my daughter is sitting here with me and she loves to hit buttons and she found the one that post things apparently.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cute daughter Helmet, cherish the age. Have you bought her a gun yet ? I bet she would really like a 6.5 on the AR platform.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If she was drinking my water I could see her walking at 15 min. old. Nice picture, get her in the backpack carrier and let her blow on a call, you never know.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

gotta keep that milk cold!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mature for her age. She is a little doll, congrats helmet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gee...I wonder if we'll ever see any HAUS of GUNS

 " Practical Gun & Gear Reviews for the Average Joe Shooter"

coozies


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You know I'm half teasing right ebbs ??


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Gee...I wonder if we'll ever see any HAUS of GUNS
> 
> " Practical Gun & Gear Reviews for the Average Joe Shooter"
> 
> coozies


COOZIES? You mean you don't want t-shirts?


----------



## TC4ME (Jun 1, 2010)

Way to go Jason! When they are young raise them up in the way they should go and when they are older they shall not depart! Marty


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> COOZIES? You mean you don't want t-shirts?


Now that's just mean. Don't talk t-shirts if you're just yankin' us.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Cute daughter Helmet, cherish the age. Have you bought her a gun yet ? I bet she would really like a 6.5 on the AR platform.


Her first 22 is reserved in my gun cabinet. At the pace I am going I will probably get the 6.5 grendel finished just in time for her first deer hunt. hahaha.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

By the way thank you for all of the kind words about my Daughter.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Love it! Awesome!


----------



## Shadow Sniper (Jan 23, 2011)

thats rite cherrish the time with her,they grow up fast, good lookin daughter.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Jason, thought of you guys when I got in the truck this morning so I snapped a pic!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that a turkey head on that can?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Is that a turkey head on that can?


3 of 'em!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So is it liquified turkey ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> So is it liquified turkey ?


No, it turns you into a turkey. Explains a lot right?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL

AAHHH I see, said the blind man.


----------

